# Sick Gravel Met Video.



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/23530509">The Gravel Metric -- More Gravel</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user741414">Seth Deming</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

So.....who is going to come out to the ride?

http://gravelmetric.wordpress.com/


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

that music (if you want to call it that) sux,,,,,


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 21, 2007)

I too would have enjoyed it more with different music. "Bikes! Hardcore! Throw things! Blood!" Meh


----------



## carlosflanders (Nov 23, 2008)

Previous year's video was much better. Can't get into this one at all. Music is pretty awful as well.


----------

